# Cannot stop 211z from going into standby



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

Receive is 211z

In the menu, it lists a timer for how long it takes the receiver to go into standby mode. 

I have this disabled. 

However, the receiver still goes into standby mode. 

I set a timer to auto-tune a channel after the updates, but each morning it is still in standby mode. 




I use this with Windows Media Center streaming through my xbox 360 (HDMI capture card, IR blasters, etc. . .), so each day when I first turn on the TV, I have to first turn on the receiver, which is hidden away. 


It seems there really is no way to permanently disable this feature, contrary to what the settings are. 


Ideas?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

How long after the nightly update do you have the auto-tune timer set?

I had mine set for 30 minutes on the 211K and it worked fine.

Perhaps a power cord reboot is in order.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

i had the timer set for 30 min after the update. 


it did work, because when i turned it on, it would be on the channel the timer was set to. 


however, it still went into standby mode.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Using a surge protector? Try bypassing that and going directly to the wall or trying another wall outlet.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

some guy said:


> Using a surge protector? Try bypassing that and going directly to the wall or trying another wall outlet.


Yes its in a surge protector, the same as the HTPC its connected to. But its not the type that disables power to vampire devices.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

brant said:


> i had the timer set for 30 min after the update.


Try even later.


----------

